# Tyre shine



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Anybody tried this product,if so is it any good.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Soft99-4-...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item3a8a703444


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

At nearly £20 delivered I'd stick with megs endurance or gtechniq..


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

I suppose they can't ship aerosol don't they? I would say is near meg endurance where it is very wet look!


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

Looks S**t to me, it's going to go everywhere when you spray it


----------



## RS ROB (Jan 21, 2008)

Try this stuff,
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121271278328?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Don't solvent based dressings dry out and degrade the rubber over time...?


----------



## RS ROB (Jan 21, 2008)

xJay1337 said:


> Don't solvent based dressings dry out and degrade the rubber over time...?


Never had any issues and have used them for years mate.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Fair enough


----------



## k3v_F (May 7, 2008)

I haven't used this brand but have used a foam tyre spray a few years back. From experience I wouldn't advise it. It's difficult to apply to the tyre without getting it on the wheel and paintwork. I have also used a solvent based dressings. I found they discoloured the tyre over time. I'm currently using Megs endurance (I like wet look) takes abit longer to apply but the results are the best i've had. I haven't had any problems with slinging but have found it doesn't last very long in the rain. It smells nice too!


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

megs endurance all the way :thumb:


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Auto finesse satin or Gtechniq T1.

Never personally got on with megs endurance. Found it to flick across the paintwork n then It was a pain to remove.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Brigham1806 said:


> *Auto finesse satin* or Gtechniq T1.
> 
> Never personally got on with megs endurance. Found it to flick across the paintwork n then It was a pain to remove.


By far and away the worst tyre dressing ever.
I've used a few and I've never had Megs endurance flick onto the paintwork, I'm guilty of applying it to a wet tyre and driving straight off sometimes if I'm late for a show as well.

While satin gives a, well, satin (as per the name!) look which is quite nice especially if you are not a fan of high-gloss tyre shine, it lasts about 2 minutes and is simply not a product worthy of anyones time.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

zaino z-16 or megs endurance are the best ive used


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Megs is good, doesn't live up to the name Endurance though. 
Liking Perl and Highstyle atm.


----------



## shaneslatcher93 (Oct 13, 2013)

ammo nyc mud tyre gel is the best i've used.. durability is second to none!


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Finish kare top kote for me. Satin look that lasts, no sling either which is a bonus.


----------



## dave 36 (Aug 29, 2011)

megs endurance gel for me


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

T1 - great finish. Good durability - price and usage per tyre can be costly

Gyeon tire - again nice finish. Shiner than t1 if not buffed back. Down side is heat the tyre to get decent durability. 

Swissvax pneu - lovely satin finish, can layer for more gloss. Little goes a long way. Downside the price to outlay at start. 

Autofinesse satin - great look. Downside it doesn't last very long at all. Esp if it's wet.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Megs used to be ok, but it slings like ****

Auto finesse satin (new version) is awesome stuff and lasts a week for me

But my far ATM is juicy details, lasts well over a week, looks shiny but not fake like megs does. This was just after application but the shine sort of does down abit after little while


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

I remember reading alot about espuma rd50, is that not the rage anymore?


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

waqasr said:


> I remember reading alot about espuma rd50, is that not the rage anymore?


Yeah I love it and also Autosmart tyre dressing


----------



## B1ue52 (Dec 10, 2013)

Current preference is VP Classic tyre dressing, painted on dealer style then dried on with my Metro Sidekick. Makes it last ages, even in the wet weather.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Scrub the tyres clean, spray with Autoglym Vinyl & Rubber Care, job done...


----------



## peaky (Dec 9, 2012)

Endurance is my dressing at the moment but need to try Gtechniq T1


----------



## John.C (Nov 4, 2012)

I've tried loads of tyre dressings .. Meg's , PERL , T1 and none are as good as espuma RD50 👍

It goes on easy , last ages and looks awesome 😃


----------



## Blanco92 (Oct 17, 2013)

Started off with Autoglym Professional tyre dressing... Good product but I wanted more durability. The spray application was messy and wasteful.

Then got Valet Pro high gloss tyre dressing. Loved it. Brush it on, would last 2 weeks, nice and glossy.

The above is no longer sold, replaced by Traditional/Classic tyre dressing. Definite step backwards, I hate it, it barely lasts a day and isn't as glossy as before.

Now using Megs Endurance, only applied 4 days ago, we'll see how it goes but so far so good


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

I use this and nothing else.















(Yes, me too had Megs Endurance earlier, but too much sling and not dry to the touch)


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

John.C said:


> I've tried loads of tyre dressings .. Meg's , PERL , T1 and none are as good as espuma RD50 &#55357;&#56397;
> 
> It goes on easy , last ages and looks awesome &#55357;&#56835;


John, can you get RD50 in smaller sizes or is it 5L only?


----------

